# [Guide] Install Cm7.1 + Clockworkmod To Emmc - All Nooks! (Updated:10/11/11)



## eyeballer (Aug 1, 2011)

*****IF YOU RECENTLY (May 2011+) GOT A NEW NOOK COLOR OR A REPLACEMENT FROM B+N THEY HAVE CHANGED THE PARTITIONS ON THE DEVICE. IF YOU HAVE A BLUE STICKER ON THE BOX YOUR DEVICE IS AFFECTED. YOU CAN EITHER JUST FOLLOW THSI GUIDE FROM THE BEGINNING OR SEE POST 2 BELOW FOR MORE INFORMATION*****

*A gentle reminder, this thread should only be for discussion related to the guide itself. Any CM7 related issues should be discussed in the appropriate threads either in General or the Development forum. Thanks!*

On with the good stuff:

*Prologue*
This guide is intended to take you through the (mostly windows-based) steps needed to replace your internal nook rom with CM7, gapps and clockworkmod recovery 3.2.0.1 (latest as of 6/5/11) all on EMMC. This will work coming from *any* previous rom, including the latest stock software (excluding dual boot set ups, not supporting that here), no previous rooting is needed for a new nook, however don't forget to boot stock and register the device before flashing to CM7.

At this point in CM7 development I am recommending installing CM 7.1.0 final. You are of course free to run a newer nightly.

If you want to run CM7 from the sdcard.. you're in the wrong place! Go check out verygreen's thread here instead.

*I take no credit for any of the files used in this guide, I'm preserving original posts so please be sure to also thank to the respective people for their hard work, I'm simply putting it all together







.*

*ALWAYS* check the md5 hash for the files you are downloading to make sure you don't have corrupted files. This is a great windows utility to do that: http://code.kliu.org/hashcheck/

*On with the guide:*
Download 1gb CWM 3.2.0.1 sdcard image from here. MD5 of .zip: 1319739d33642ed860e8044c3d55aa56. (I made this based on work in this thread. credit: to cmstlist and DizzyDen, and kevank for hosting). You really only need the 1gb image for this guide, no matter what the size of your card is. A smaller image will burn faster, and when you're done with the guide you can reformat the card anyway.
Extract the clockworkmod .img (if you can't open the file use 7zip)and burn to sdcard using win32diskimager (free) or winimage (shareware). These apps will need to be "run as administrator." If you're not sure how to do this see step 3 here. ***Some internal laptop/desktop readers will not work to do this, you may need an external USB reader if you run into problems.***
While that's burning:
Download CM7.1.0 | Mirror (MD5: 0e8c6b4a7689de6c2a3c0f0ca1e1f39f). Or a newer nightly if you prefer bleeding edge (with a slight risk of instability) from CM Mirror Network. Credit: Cyanogen and TeamDouche
Download the latest gapps (needed for market/google services) from http://goo-inside.me...0828-signed.zip
Once your sdcard is done, copy all those files to the sdcard - DO NOT unzip them
Power off your nook. Put the sdcard in, and power on, the nook will boot from sdcard into clockworkmod. Navigate in CWM using the vol up/down keys, N button to accept, power button to go back.
_Optional: At this point if you want to make a backup of your current EMMC rom (stock or whatever else you're running) you can. Just go to backup._
Go back and navigate to Install .zip from sdcard/Choose .zip
Flash the files in this order:
1. cm7 .zip
2. gapps
Once you've flashed the files; in the clockworkmod main menu select "wipe data/factory reset"
Go back to the main menu, remove the sdcard
Format the sdcard in your computer as fat32 (or use another sdcard) and put it back in the nook and then press reboot system. (CM7 requires the use of an sdcard for storage - thanks pmilford for the tip)
Once you boot into CM7, you'll be presented with a welcome screen and you can add your google acct. You need to have wifi access here (obviously..) so hit menu on the status bar and you can set up wifi.
To install ClockworkMod 3.2.0.1 to your EMMC (makes updating CM7 in the future easier.. no sdcard swapping needed) go to the market and search for rom manager, and update to the latest version. Then just open up Rom Manager from the app drawer and hit "Flash ClockworkMod Recovery," (choose Nook Color.. duh!) this will install the recovery and custom kernel in one click. (credits: Koush for RM and CWM and nemith for the nook specific recovery.)

*DONE!*

*Epilogue:*

Now you can format the sdcard to use as a storage card in your nook.
To boot into clockworkmod in the future (in order to update to a newer cm7 build/new kernel or make backups) simply hold down power and then choose reboot - recovery from the menu.
If you want to *gasp* restore to stock 1.0.1, follow samuelhalff's instructions in this thread - look under "Files to restore NC to stock (1):" OR to restore to stock 1.2.0 flash nemith's stock image (update-nc-stock-1.2-signed.zip) from here using the 3.2.0.1 CWM sdcard.
For those looking to get a honeycomb feel to their Nook, I'd recommend this theme. Download the .apk and install it with file manager (or another of your choice), then go to the Theme Chooser app and scroll all the way left and select the theme (name/picture is broken but theme works). Once you've applied it, reboot. (Credits mad-murdock, Bawb3, haxzamatic and joenathane)
To set your CPU/Overclock options go to Menu-Settings-CyanogenMod Settings-Performance.
CM7 for the nook color includes mad-murdock's tablet tweaks, so be sure to set up your preferences in the tablet tweak settings also found in the CM settings menu. Some apps, or you, will hide the status bar (eg watching a full screen video) so I like to set "unhide key" to home so that the N button will show the status bar again.
Want to update your clockworkmod that's on EMMC? Ensure you're running the latest rom manager from market then open rom manager and hit flash clockworkmod recovery.
*If you're having market problems see this thread for fixes. (Thanks jalexishg)*
Want to say thanks? Hit the thanks button below









*For more information on CM7 and latest issues/fixes/workarounds please check out the Nightly discussion thread here.*

*Updating to a newer nightly build*


Download latest nightly from CM and put it on the sdcard that's in the nook. Easiest way is to either download it directly on the nook itself, or download on pc and use usb drive mode to copy it to the nook sdcard.
Reboot to recovery (from power menu)
Wipe cache
Install zip from sdcard, flash the new nightly .zip
Reboot

I will try to maintain this guide with new information when needed. If anyone has any comments/suggestions feel free to suggest them below or PM me.

For additional help or just Nook Color related chat join us in #nookcolor on Freenode IRC. (if you have no idea what IRC is click here)


----------



## eyeballer (Aug 1, 2011)

*Information about Nook Color Partitions*

B+N have made a change as to how they partition the internal storage space on the nook. New nooks are now shipping with new partitions and you can identify these as they have a blue sticker on the box.

Old partitions: 1GB for data (i.e. apps), 5GB for media (books/music/whatever else)
New partitions: 5GB for data, 1GB for media (if you need more media space you use your sdcard)

Clockworkmod 3.2.0.1 (released 6/5/11) is now able to flash roms on the new partition scheme, however you may prefer to restore the old partition method if you like more onboard space for your own files and don't need 5GB for data (apps)

Current options for installing CM7 on the newer partitioned nook are:
1) Just follow the guide above with cwm 3.2.0.1, keep 5GB /data and 1GB /media
2) Follow this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1094371 to repartition your nook into the older 1GB data/5GB media, and then go back to the top and follow my guide. If you want to repartition using the .zips in DeanGibson's thread, you can flash them using the CWM SD you make in steps 1+2 of my guide above, then go on and flash CM7.


----------



## eyeballer (Aug 1, 2011)

reserved


----------

